# looking for a cheap bird dog



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

hey everyone i just got rid of all my coonhounds and moved to a new house and am looking for a cheap or free bird dog to try that type thing got lots of property and birds to hunt just need to find a buddy for me to hunt and play with just a woods buddy would be nice doesnt really matter breed or age as long as its not too old would prefer a english pointer or german shorthair pointer but all breeds welcomed just have hunted with those two breeds liked there style let me know thanks josh

[email protected]
248-636-5314


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

jnracing said:


> hey everyone i just got rid of all my coonhounds and moved to a new house and am looking for a cheap or free bird dog to try that type thing got lots of property and birds to hunt just need to find a buddy for me to hunt and play with just a woods buddy would be nice doesnt really matter breed or age as long as its not too old would prefer a english pointer or german shorthair pointer but all breeds welcomed just have hunted with those two breeds liked there style let me know thanks josh
> 
> [email protected]
> 248-636-5314


*There is really no such thing as a CHEAP BIRD DOG!*
They all cost a fortune once they get you addicted on the new sport of BIRD HUNTING! Just like any other sport they all have expenses and hidden costs involved ...









*I just sent you an email about a possible GSP that may fit the shoe.* We have just been contacted about another *FREE GSP TO A GOOD HOME.* I was getting ready to list him on here this weekend. He is younger and you may be interested? I am still waiting for more info from the owner to post an announcement. Please let me know ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

got your e-mail sent you a reply am definately intrested in the young dog


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=348075


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

already gone i called ALOT and finally she answered said he found a new home


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

No offense but if you can't afford a dog you probably can't afford to keep it. Something that has no value attached to it is often viewed as valueless by that person. Just sayin.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

heres the thing i can afford a dog however i had over 20,000 dollars invested into coonhounds and just sold em all to my buddy so i can still hunt em and see em but i work nights now so they would have just set in the pens and ive only hunted a handful of times with a bird dog but have hunted bird alot by foot just wanted to give it a try i already have a dog box dog tracking system tri-tronics g3 system and some misc. dog supplies from hunting competition and showing coonhounds just wanted to see if i liked the idea of a bird dog before i spent like 3,000 on a trained dog


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

This GSP has training and will save you a ton of money in training fees, too! 
Read all of the posts to see if he may be right for you. 

*ASK A LOT OF QUESTIONS UP FRONT! *

*GSP Needing Home - The Michigan Sportsman Forums*


*http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=348852*


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

what was the other option


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

In that case I'm sure you can find someone to tag along with before you make a commitment to a dog. What would you do with the fog if you didn't like bird hunting (highly unlikely)?


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Try *gundogsonline.com* they sometimes have free or 
enexpensive/reasonably priced started dogs and pups.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

in all honesty he would stay with me and become a walking buddy and small game buddy but i had fun the handful of times i went out


----------



## Swamphound (Oct 9, 2001)

It may take some time, but there seem to be a *lot *of posts on this forum for rescue's or need a new home. Just be patient. When I was trying to decide between experienced dog and pup there were several that came up that made me really think twice about going through the whole puppy process. I did go puppy, but If I didn't have kids that wanted a pup so bad, there were some postings that I would have really taken a close look at.


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

Try a search for rescue dogs, they are ususally cheap and there are some good hunters that need a home.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.fmar1.com/adoptable_pets0.aspx

Beverly is a 3 year old GSP that came in. I haven't found time to go over and see if she's birdy or not, but she needs a home. I'm sure she doesn't have any hunting training, but I'm sure she needs a home.


----------



## dertyone (Oct 2, 2010)

Jnracing,
My friend has a 2 year old German Shorthair pointer that has a little training on birds. Unfortunatly, He needs 2 find him a good home asap. Contact me and I will see if Hobsen would b a good fit.
[email protected]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

jnracing said:


> heres the thing i can afford a dog however i had over 20,000 dollars invested into coonhounds and just sold em all to my buddy so i can still hunt em and see em but i work nights now so they would have just set in the pens and ive only hunted a handful of times with a bird dog but have hunted bird alot by foot just wanted to give it a try i already have a dog box dog tracking system tri-tronics g3 system and some misc. dog supplies from hunting competition and showing coonhounds just wanted to see if i liked the idea of a bird dog before i spent like 3,000 on a trained dog



Is **** hunting really that much fun that you would invest that kind of money into it?


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Socks said:


> http://www.fmar1.com/adoptable_pets0.aspx
> 
> Beverly is a 3 year old GSP that came in. I haven't found time to go over and see if she's birdy or not, but she needs a home. I'm sure she doesn't have any hunting training, but I'm sure she needs a home.


Beverly's a good looking dog.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Look thru here

http://members4.boardhost.com/coverdogforsale/


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

Direwolf said:


> Is **** hunting really that much fun that you would invest that kind of money into it?


ohhhh yeah it is its a rush and a thrill and it is my way of excersising and it puts a HUGE smile on my fce to see a dog i trained running a **** and treeing it with the right style and actually listening to commands lol especially when you recieve trophies and certificates for the training youve done and work youve completed so now im gonna give bird hunting a try


----------

